# Adult and/or Puppy Food?



## Coris_FW (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello, we are getting our second vizsla in a couple weeks, she will be 8 weeks old when she arrives. Our current vizsla is just over a year old. We switched her to adult dog food (Nutro Ultra) when she was about 9 months old as she was starting to gain too much weight. 

My question is, with the new puppy should I even attempt to keep their food separate or should I just use puppy food for both (which would obviously be easier)?

Thanks!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Adult & Puppy Food?*

Coris, how exciting for you and gee I think you are going to be very busy.

I would feed seperately, even in seperate rooms if you can. I know if they live in a pack they have to eat up fast and fight for their position to feed. However. we have come a long way with the domestic dog from a mad feed frenzy so I like my dogs to be able to eat in peace so they don't have to gulp their food down in case their friend gets it.

i would not put your 1 year old back on puppy food, it would probably be far to high in protein for him now. Keep feeding your puppy whatever kibble his breeder has been feeding. Then once he is settled in and had his vaccinations if you want to feed them both the same kibble have a look at feeds such as Acana - they do feeds that cover all ages in one feed. My 9 month old has not had puppy feed since he was 3 months old and he is a strapping 60lbs and nice and tall - so it hasn't effected his growth. I hoped that he might grow a little slower on a non puppy food as puppy feeds do tend to make them grow very fast.

I think you obviously have to do what is convenient for you, but please don't rush to change your puppy's diet.

Looking forward to seeing some photos of your new arrival


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I would definitely not go back to puppy food since your big one is already over a year old. 

You may find that what suits one dog it might won't suit the other. 

I agree with hotmischief, stick with the same food the breeder uses for a while than if the puppy is happy on that you can keep it. Changing the diet can be very difficult if your pup is not responding well to it.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

I would look to find an all stage dog food that you could feed both. But take it slow to change both dogs food.


----------

